
Convert any website into native iOS and Android apps - levonterteryan
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/zeroqode-native-apps
======
swinto
How is that different from Phonegap?

~~~
levonterteryan
Phonegap is creating a native app based on the static html pages is fetches
from your website, so if you need to update\change anything in the app logic
and structure - you will need to publish a new version, just like a regular
native app would work. Webview is actually a container that works with your
back-end webserver all the time, so whenver the changes are made on the
webserver - it is applied seamlessly to your application, without the need to
redeploy.

